# Legoland for 18 month old?



## tommyg

We are going to be down that area in August and wonder what others think of taking DS to Legoland? He'll be around 18months at the time.


----------



## MrsVenn

We've taken Molly at 9 months, 18 months, 20 months, 22 months and will be going again on her 2nd birthday. There's loads for him to do and he can have a good wander about too, it's a great day out!


----------



## tommyg

Thanks for that. I was looking forward to it and somebody put me off thinking he was too small. You've just put it back on the list.


----------



## MrsVenn

It's one of the few places where you can let them walk without fear of them getting in the way etc as the whole place is full of pushchairs etc. Molly loves Atlantis and the boating school, the only things he won't be able to do are the log flume, rapids, roller coaster, dino safari and driving school. The Star Wars bit is excellent but loud and dark, Molly was fine but some toddlers can find it a bit intense. 

We also take picnics too for ease and there's no restrictions on those. Have fun if you do decide to go and take a wind breakers, it can be really chilly on the hill even on a hot day!


----------



## Mary Jo

we went with Adam when my (older) nephew and nieces were visiting, Adam was 21 months I think. there's a lovely play area for little kids, and an outdoor water splash thing, fountains and sprayers, so bring a swimsuit and towel. he had a great time.


----------



## clairelou44

We are going tomorrow and Connor is 18 months old so will let you know :flower:


----------



## tommyg

It would be great if you could give me your review. My sis is really trying to put me off saying he'll be too small for any of the rides etc.

I'm really unsure if it's a good idea or not. TBH they were there a couple of years ago and didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## clairelou44

Hi hun, we had a fab day at legoland last week but I felt so sorry for Connor - he could only go on a handful of the rides! Keira had a great day, she was a bit disapointed that there was quite alot that she could not go on, she is 95cm - most of the rides have a height limit of 90cm so she okay for most but a fair few are 1m so she couldnt go on them, Connor is obviously nowhere near 90cm so I think he managed to go on 4 or 5 rides. It was a nice day out but me and my husband both said that we will not go again until Connor is at least 90cm


----------



## XJessicaX

My LO would love it now at 13 months!


----------



## pa2k84

We went last week and had fab time. Lucas is a shrimp but height was not checked once. Obviously didn't go on roller coaster or log flume/water rides but he went on loads. Boats, trains, Indiana Jones bit, carousal, big wheel thing to name a few. Also had play in park and spent ages in water zone.


----------



## tommyg

clairelou44 said:


> Hi hun, we had a fab day at legoland last week but I felt so sorry for Connor - he could only go on a handful of the rides! Keira had a great day, she was a bit disapointed that there was quite alot that she could not go on, she is 95cm - most of the rides have a height limit of 90cm so she okay for most but a fair few are 1m so she couldnt go on them, Connor is obviously nowhere near 90cm so I think he managed to go on 4 or 5 rides. It was a nice day out but me and my husband both said that we will not go again until Connor is at least 90cm

I'd just about put it back of the list of things to do when I read on their website about the 90cm rule. My wee guy is a complete Smurf and he's small for his age never mind 90cm.


----------



## MrsVenn

The rides that have the 90cm rule on are the rollercoasters (one big, one little), the Dino Safari, the Driving School, the Fire Engine race thing, the Spider (spinny like teacups), pirate ship and the 2 water rides. I'll be honest, there's a ton of stuff to do for those under 90cm but everyone has a different experience and what they want to get out of the day. I would have it on a 'reserve' list if you can't think of anything else to do on that day ;)


----------

